

Ask HN: How much do you make as a software/web developer in Portland, Oregon? - drewblaisdell

Inspired by the other salary threads today (and the other salary threads inspired by those threads), I thought this would be the best time to ask this while HN is getting this whole salary issue out of its system.<p>I'm considering moving back to Portland, Oregon to work in software/web development (primarily front-end). The software industry in Portland is smaller than in the other cities I have worked (SF/Seattle) so I haven't heard very much what I can expect as compensation in my field.
======
McPants
Sorry that you have not gotten any replies.

I make 60k if that helps. I am a junior developer at an agency specializing in
rails web apps.

